# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Cherche livre pour dbuter

## anarkia777

Bonjour,
Je dbute dans la programations.

J'ai optez en complment de ce site pour trois livre :
http://livre.fnac.com/a1285780/Claud...To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0

http://livre.fnac.com/a1293178/Claud...=20&To=0&Ra=-1

Ou celuis-ci : Le langage C
Ce site le recommande mais tant dbutant vais-je m'en sortir avec ce livre?
J'ai 26ans, je connais 3DSmax, la vido, le HTML.

Je ne sait pas lesquelles prendre. Quelles livres me conseillez-vous?

Merci.

----------


## emprex

le langage C de K&R.

----------


## Melem

Moi aussi j'aime bien "Le langage C" de Kernighan et Ritchie, je te le conseille donc. Sinon : "Mthodologie de la programmation en C" par Achille Braquelaire. Ce sont tous des livres que j'ai dj lus donc je peux te dire qu'ils sont vraiment trs bons. Il y en a galement d'autres qui sont au moins aussi excellents : http://c.developpez.com/livres/.

----------


## anarkia777

Ok merci.

Le livre de K&R est cher, en plus faut rajouter le livre de corrections, soit 60euros.

Pour commencer j'opterais plus pour ce livre moins onreux :
http://livre.fnac.com/a1293178/Claud...r-en-langage-C

----------


## emprex

Tu n'est pas oblig d'acheter les solutions, il y a un lien sur ce site. ::D:

----------

